# Leds Audio-ritmicos



## arcadi (May 2, 2007)

Hola,  
soy estudiante de electronica basica, y pido si alguien tiene un circuito en que se enciendan Leds al ritmo de la musica.

El problema que tengo es que no se que onas salen de la salida de audio del PC. Si lo supiese, podria montar yo mismo el circuito.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## mati89 (May 2, 2007)

cro que lo mejor es hacer un programa en visual basic con un opto acoplador y luces y podes manejarlo con la pc.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 3, 2007)

Hola, en http://www.pablin.com.ar/ hay un circuito que prende tres lamparas con los medios, graves y agudos. Fijate si lo podes modificar para usar led's


----------



## jona (May 3, 2007)

hola arcadi...
tengo un par de dudas.
lo que quizas tu estas buscando un indicador de picos de la señal de audio.llamado vumetros,vistos en amplificador o stereos.
son unos led de distintos colores colocados en barra para indicarte el pico maximo de audio.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/vumetro2/index.htm

saludos y comenta.


----------



## makine (May 3, 2007)

interesantes links-...


----------



## arcadi (May 6, 2007)

Mas o menos era eso lo que buscava, muchas gracias por los esquemas

-------------------------------

Perdonen las molestias por no responder, he tenido que hacer un viage urgente.


----------



## joako666 (Nov 11, 2008)

Este es un vumetro pasivo. funciona conectandolo a la salida del amplificador

saludos


----------

